# Hartlepool by-election and Johnson



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

In a letter to Stanley Johnson about his son, Boris Johnson's Housemaster wrote in a school report in April 1982 saying: _"Boris really has adopted a disgracefully cavalier attitude to his classical studies . . . Boris sometimes seems affronted when criticised for what amounts to a gross failure of responsibility (and surprised at the same time that he was not appointed Captain of the School for next half): *I think he honestly believes that it is churlish of us not to regard him as an exception, one who should be free of the network of obligation which binds everyone else.*"_

He was sacked for lying as a newspaper columnist.

He lied during the Brexit campaign with a false slogan on a big red bus.

The country's economic fortunes have been damaged by Brexit according to all economic analysts along with our personal freedoms but this is currently hidden under the cloak of a pandemic.

A pandemic which at first he ignored, shaking hands with everybody putting their and his own life at risk but having survived his predictable infection, far from it being a road to Damascus moment of realisation resulting in future caution, he resisted and delayed each lockdown despite warnings and experience resulting in 10s of thousands of further unnecessary deaths.

He claims he didn't say, _"No more f****** lockdowns - Let the bodies pile high in their thousands."_ and repeated this denial in parliament where he will be expected to resign if found to have mislead the house, and despite a number of newspapers and news organisations having checked with their lawyers that their witness sources were multiple sourced and willing to go on oath and accordingly felt happy to publish without fear of prosecution.

He won't answer the simple question of who initially paid for levelling up his Downing Street flat with gold wallpaper and expensive furniture, he tried to get a Tory party donor to pay for his latest child's nanny and is now under criminal investigation and if found guilty of electoral offences could be recalled from parliament where then a subsequent petition of 10% of the electorate could force a by-election.

How long will entitlement, confidence, tricks and lies continue to take advantage? It continues...

In an interview Boris Johnson stated that the people of Hartlepool voted for Brexit which has given us more powers to do things like:
(1) Ensure there is no European football Super League
(2) We can create Freeports
(3) We have the most successful vaccine rollout

Does the Prime MInister think the people of Hartlepool are fools?

British football clubs joined the European Superleague along with clubs from other countries, whilst it lasted, but it has nothing to do with Brexit or the EU. It's just got Europe in the title.

We had Freeports whilst in the EU until about 2012 but got rid of them because of their disadvantages like money laundering and there being no overall gain. There are some Freeports in other parts of the EU. It's got nothing to do with Brexit.

We purchased and approved vaccines whilst operating under EU law and whilst members of the EMA last year whilst still in the transition period. Doing the same is an option open to any EU member state. Again it's got nothing to do with Brexit and the success of it is more to do with the NHS.

Does this man think about the consequences of being found out to have lied or does the privileged confidence of his upbringing and schooling distort his perception of his fortunes and future to the optimistic point that he believes the voters will also swallow his boosterism on command indefinitely?

In the 19th century the people of Hartlepool famously hung a monkey believing it to be a French spy. I suspect they won't punish this monkey either and fear and ignorance which allegedly caused a monkey's death has its modern day equivalence in failing to recognise your enemy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As someone who lives in Hartlepool anything will be better then the corrupt own pocket lining Labour lot we have had to endure for the last 10+ years


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

But Andy, it's a by-election to elect one MP and the conservatives are currently in power forming a government for the last 10+ years. Any corruption is owned by them.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Haters Gonna Hate

Boris is absolutely brilliant, the best London Mayor probably ever and the most effective PM since Maggie - she was an absolute gem.

I hope he continues even though -
1. He got Brexit Done (it is past the point of no return, which was the only important part )
2. Saw us through the worst part of coronavirus without fear or favour

I suppose normal _leading from the front _ will be a bit flat compared to the amazing work he has achieved since winning the PM-ship.

_Doesn't Boris Johnson look really handsome in those photos._

The thing about rich posh kids, they are all a little bit eerrmm, eccentric (dim? look at Prince Harry ) I suppose - look at the Corbyn's both very rich families Piers Corbyn a freedom fighter and activist against Cov-Id lockdown and other lunacy and the other one was an Anti-Semite Shop Steward who was good friends with Terrorists in Ireland and Middle East (Even though he said he would never defend this country - who nearly got hold of the keys to number 10 downing street, then sacked immediately after he luckily failed.

I think Jezza's cards were marked when he agreed to a General Election, they could have simple disagreed with everything proposed, as an opposition and could have made this country dead in the water - but I do fear - he might have been a target for an assassin or two, as bringing the country to it's knees by stopping any proposals, rules, opportunities just because you want to be difficult. Corbyn knew he would lose, what's interesting is whether Piers Corbyn had actually been supressed / hidden as hardly anyone was pointing and laughing at his lunacy until Jezza was gone.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

What we need to do is stop voting in idiots to run this country in what's essentially a popularity contest.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Go onto https://uk.isidewith.com/political-quiz and upload your results...

That's what you need, that's all just policies and best fit.. it should be mandatory before voting.. to stop northerners voting Labour because their grandfather died in a mine wasting his life making no money for himself or the UK. And southerners voting Tory because Labour charged 97% income tax on anyone earning more than 35k, this created tax avoidance through company cars, holidays, bungalows and now salary sacrifice. (Watch WhiteGold has a couple of episodes of what was introduced for double glazing salesmen and all they did was sell windows, but that was too much money for Labour  )

There's also a more recent pension trick for people earning 60k with 2 kids on child benefit. You can make about 6000 worth about 12k.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

StuartDB said:


> Go onto https://uk.isidewith.com/political-quiz and upload your results...
> 
> That's what you need, that's all just policies and best fit.. it should be mandatory before voting.. to stop northerners voting Labour because their grandfather died in a mine wasting his life making no money for himself or the UK. And southerners voting Tory because Labour charged 97% income tax on anyone earning more than 35k, this created tax avoidance through company cars, holidays, bungalows and now salary sacrifice. (Watch WhiteGold has a couple of episodes of what was introduced for double glazing salesmen and all they did was sell windows, but that was too much money for Labour  )
> 
> There's also a more recent pension trick for people earning 60k with 2 kids on child benefit. You can make about 6000 worth about 12k.


I'm a northerner and totally agree the Labour Party is no longer the working mans party, now it's full of WOKE middle class muppets who wouldn't know a days a work if it hit them square in the face


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So, the needles death of tens of thousands to keep business interests happy, billions of public money laundered off to party donors in PPE contracts, gold wallpaper levelling up and the economic impoverishment and likely destruction of the UK as a union more represents the "working man"?

As I said, there seems to be a historical problem recognising the enemy - and instead eagerly doffing the cap for more.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Don't sweat it John. Your anti Boris campaign is falling on deaf ears, perhaps you hold the attention of your real ale lefty cohorts but that's about it :lol:

He's doing a more than fine job as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You prove my point in an obsernalvational examplar sort of way


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

Keir Starmer later today.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John-H said:


> You prove my point in an obsernalvational examplar sort of way


Really "obsernalvational" :lol:

Now Hartlepool, oh dear :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Predictable.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Lol
What was it you said, oh yes, Keir Starmer would walk all over Boris once settled in at the helm and he would rue the day.

As you would say, " Show me the evidence". I can show you the evidence to the contrary :lol:

It looks like councils up and down are losing labour seats by the truckload.

Can you hypothesize around this one John.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

leopard said:


> Lol
> What was it you said, oh yes, Keir Starmer would walk all over Boris once settled in at the helm and he would rue the day.
> 
> As you would say, " Show me the evidence". I can show you the evidence to the contrary :lol:
> ...


You are putting words in my mouth. What a false perception you have. It will take time for realisation to set in but I doubt that when it happens everyone will admit to it.

I said Keir Starmer was out performing Johnson in PMQs and Johnson was visibly well rattled in the last one but that's not necessarily what people vote for.

Johnson may not be around for much longer however.

People will change their vote when they have a reason to do so (some never will of course :roll: ) but the evidence for that change of mind is not perceived by most who would yet partly because the damage due to Brexit and other mismanagement is being hidden by a pandemic. The government are also the beneficiaries of a vaccine bounce right now - but that won't last. Hard reality will be felt in time - already if you are in fishing - and then we'll see.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

John-H said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Lol
> ...


He's not though is he. He's using hindsight as a foil, then arguing the minutiae. Johnson might be a lot of things but he's the hardest working Prime Minister ever. Labour is doing what it always does, playing the blame game and pointing the finger.

Starmer and his constant "We're not trying to politicise this during a global pandemic BUT ...". That's all Labour is now, the finger pointing 'but' party, no solutions just rhetoric.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John-H said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Lol
> ...


Utter cobblers.

12/06/20


John-H said:


> majority of the country did not vote for Johnson. We've been through this before but you keep repeating the error :roll:
> 
> I doubt he's going to be in the job too much longer though as Starmer has him upside down and is mopping the floor with him.


"Starmer has him upside down and is mopping the floor with him" :lol: :lol:

Starmer has got his pants round his ankles and Boris is going in dry.
Very nasty lmao


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

"The Conservatives also win control of councils in Northumberland, Harlow, Redditch, Dudley and Nuneaton & Bedworth"

"Keir Starmer is said to be bitterly disappointed" (and so is John H) :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well clearly your perception of reality is different than mine - especially the comment about Johnson being hard working. He's never in charge of his brief and it shows in PMQs which is what my comment referred to as I'd already said. And yes most of the country didn't vote for him - simple fact.

We've increased our trading costs whilst reducing our trade, are busy exporting jobs to the EU and the government revenue is set to fall to pay for services unless they put taxes up and then we'll see if everyone feels levelled up when they see us becoming the poor man of Europe again. It's more about the trouble that's stacked up and heading our way and that's not what most are voting or thinking about but when reality bites minds can change. As I said, time will tell.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

leopard said:


> "The Conservatives also win control of councils in Northumberland, Harlow, Redditch, Dudley and Nuneaton & Bedworth"
> 
> "Keir Starmer is said to be bitterly disappointed" (and so is John H) :lol:


Bitterly.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh, and it was foresight calling for a lockdown when Johnson was resisting not hindsight. Johnson eventually was forced to go for a lockdown after baking in unnecessary infection due to his dithering which led to unnecessary deaths. It's all on record.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John you can cry all you like but the irrefutable evidence is here with us today. Dry your eyes, there's a good fellow.
Many councils have lost their seats to the Tories, I know John, I know it's hard and it's painful for you and the left to conceive this but it's all the evidence we need to see that even nearing to mid term governance the 
by-elections are being won by the very same people that won the General :lol:

Now calm down and accept that Boris is doing something right even though you fail to accept this. It's OK, stay where you are and I'll call the nurse to get you back into bed


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

John-H said:


> Oh, and it was foresight calling for a lockdown when Johnson was resisting not hindsight. Johnson eventually was forced to go for a lockdown after baking in unnecessary infection due to his dithering which led to unnecessary deaths. It's all on record.


Actually, he was virtue signalled by the left and the media for not going for herd immunity.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

leopard said:


> John you can cry all you like but the irrefutable evidence is here with us today. Dry your eyes, there's a good fellow.
> Many councils have lost their seats to the Tories, I know John, I know it's hard and it's painful for you and the left to conceive this but it's all the evidence we need to see that even nearing to mid term governance the
> by-elections are being won by the very same people that won the General :lol:
> 
> Now calm down and accept that Boris is doing something right even though you fail to accept this. It's OK, stay where you are and I'll call the nurse to get you back into bed


As ever you are completely missing the point I made but thanks for proving it so nicely.

I'm still studdying your in depth "cobblers" analysis :lol:


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Well that vote was an embarrassment for Labour.

Where even is Hartlepool? , it goes to show everyone likes PM Boris Johnson.... spearheading the United Kingdom to domestic and international success..

If people think Boris is like Marmite, then clearly 52% love it...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

CA57WAY said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and it was foresight calling for a lockdown when Johnson was resisting not hindsight. Johnson eventually was forced to go for a lockdown after baking in unnecessary infection due to his dithering which led to unnecessary deaths. It's all on record.
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean there but the herd immunity idea was something Johnson's government were thinking but were dissuaded when warnings of half a million deaths were made. It was never a Labour idea. Labour were telling Johnson to follow the scientific advice which was warning that delay imposing lockdown when infection cases were doubling every few days was baking in unnecessary deaths a few weeks later.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Lol, Labour have resigned to the fact that the Conservatives are a forward thinking and aspirational party. They are reassessing where they have gone wrong again 

John, your snippets of biased information are inconsequential. Any credibility has long gone since those hazy days of Gina Miller and Boris Johnson venture crowd funding fails that you participated in :lol:


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

John-H said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Yes ... the number 500,000 that Labour and the media jumped on and virtue signalled the government into a u-turn forcing the government into the biggest debt this country country has ever seen.

You know what's made people turn on the Labour government? The constant blame game. If it wasn't Corbyn thinking he was in power and his far left, Jew hating smarminess it's now a spin monkey that makes Bliar look quite affable.

Labour are dead in the water and will be for decades to come.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So you think there should have not been calls for a lockdown? Wouldn't further delay have increased the death toll? Wasn't it therefore correct to call for a lockdown to be implemented without delay? That's what the scientific advice said and that's what Johnson resisted on each occasion it seems.

127,598 dead.

This will all come out in the inevitable official enquiry. Johnson may not last that long but before then we have Cummings giving his evidence. This is far from over.


----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

KS has been unfortunate that, for the majority of his leadership, COVID has dominated. In the circumstances, there has almost been an expectation to, if not support, then at least not aggressively oppose the government to get through the pandemic. It will be interesting to see how he's viewed in a couple of years time once the pandemic is not such a major issue (hopefully), and any public enquiries into the handling of the pandemic by BJ and the Tories have been published.
There is no doubt that the Tories have done very well with the vaccine rollout. 
However, there are many issues that they/BJ have done much less well with, eg the Xmas easing of lockdown and the chopping and changing of lockdown restrictions, the track/trace system, the contracts for the purchase of PPE some of which have gone to companies with zero experience in that area but with ties of some sort to the Tories, the 1% pay award to the NHS announcement, and the whole No 10 refurb/ child care/ who paid for what/when scenario.
As such, re the 'decades to come' comment&#8230;..the electorate can be a fickle bunch, and in a few years time, once the whole Brexit/COVID thing has settled, I wouldn't like to predict which party will be the 'flavour of the month'.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

John-H said:


> So you think there should have not been calls for a lockdown? Wouldn't further delay have increased the death toll? Wasn't it therefore correct to call for a lockdown to be implemented without delay? That's what the scientific advice said and that's what Johnson resisted on each occasion it seems.
> 
> 127,598 dead.
> 
> This will all come out in the inevitable official enquiry. Johnson may not last that long but before then we have Cummings giving his evidence. This is far from over.


why are you talking about covid-19 on the Hartlepool thread? that is out of scope for this discussion context.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

BW57 said:


> KS has been unfortunate that, for the majority of his leadership, COVID has dominated. In the circumstances, there has almost been an expectation to, if not support, then at least not aggressively oppose the government to get through the pandemic. It will be interesting to see how he's viewed in a couple of years time once the pandemic is not such a major issue (hopefully), and any public enquiries into the handling of the pandemic by BJ and the Tories have been published.
> There is no doubt that the Tories have done very well with the vaccine rollout.
> However, there are many issues that they/BJ have done much less well with, eg the Xmas easing of lockdown and the chopping and changing of lockdown restrictions, the track/trace system, the contracts for the purchase of PPE some of which have gone to companies with zero experience in that area but with ties of some sort to the Tories, the 1% pay award to the NHS announcement, and the whole No 10 refurb/ child care/ who paid for what/when scenario.
> As such, re the 'decades to come' comment&#8230;..the electorate can be a fickle bunch, and in a few years time, once the whole Brexit/COVID thing has settled, I wouldn't like to predict which party will be the 'flavour of the month'.


The only way for Labour to succeed is to make someone like Lisa Nandy the party leader, she is essentially "palatable" by most centre politics, she would do well in the conservatives.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

StuartDB said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > So you think there should have not been calls for a lockdown? Wouldn't further delay have increased the death toll? Wasn't it therefore correct to call for a lockdown to be implemented without delay? That's what the scientific advice said and that's what Johnson resisted on each occasion it seems.
> ...


It's a Johnson thread too and his handling of the pandemic is a matter of concern - or should have been - which is a key point I was making - that people don't recognise the harm and it's cause, yet, and Johnson doesn't realise the risks he is running it seems. Reality will be the final arbiter.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

There's quite a lot of Labour supporters Anti Starma callers on BBC Radio 5 this evening.

Other people are also suggesting Lisa Nandy, that is not me researching her, just based on those pre-leader selecting debates. I think the general consensus is having a posh Sir and Lawyer white man is not the answer for normal working class folk. Lisa Nandy is far more relatable. Not extreme feminist, or Corbyn right hand woman and definitely not legal dismissive (lawyers are generally considered untrustworthy and sneaky, snidey)... I think Kier is going... his supporters are saying.. 'once the pandemic is over, we will see the real power of kier' lol so if it lasts for 7 years? Kier will still be waiting and ready.. 

<--- and I don't and won't support Labour, but I would like a fair fight and robust opposition, holding the Conservative government to account.

I didn't vote - assuming it was just for who was going to be some police person, now listening to all the results in the radio, reminds me of accidentally watching 'comedy relief' when I haven't donated  

it's great listening to elderly people saying let Scottish people vote to Leave if they like, we already have all the oil out the sea, so let them go if they want.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

John-H said:


> So you think there should have not been calls for a lockdown? Wouldn't further delay have increased the death toll? Wasn't it therefore correct to call for a lockdown to be implemented without delay? That's what the scientific advice said and that's what Johnson resisted on each occasion it seems.
> 
> 127,598 dead.
> 
> This will all come out in the inevitable official enquiry. Johnson may not last that long but before then we have Cummings giving his evidence. This is far from over.


Why do you think there was no testing at the airports? The majority of people infected were asymptomatic and the majority of deaths were the old or people with long term illness with some outliers thrown into the mix. Lockdown became a moot point when we decided to let infected visitors into this country Willy Nilly.

Add into the mix that the NHS decided to let infected old people return to care homes and wipe out 10's of thousands of men and women over 80 and that death toll rose very quickly.

Not sure what Cummings giving evidence in an enquiry that at this moment is an assumption has to do with this, but hey Ho. I'm sure Starmer will want an enquiry into the enquiry if this enquiry takes place. :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

StuartDB said:


> ... I think the general consensus is having a posh Sir and Lawyer white man is not the answer for normal working class folk. Lisa Nandy is far more relatable. Not extreme feminist, or Corbyn right hand woman and definitely not legal dismissive (lawyers are generally considered untrustworthy and sneaky, snidey)... I think Kier is going... his supporters are saying.. 'once the pandemic is over, we will see the real power of kier' lol so if it lasts for 7 years? Kier will still be waiting and ready..
> 
> <--- and I don't and won't support Labour, but I would like a fair fight and robust opposition, holding the Conservative government to account.


Seems an odd position to take - to offer leadership advice to a party you won't vote for or support. One may be given to think your advice was motivated to more likely remove support and votes.

Surely, if you want a fair and robust holding of the government to account then you aren't interested in Labour's fortunes but would be very satisfied with a fair and knowledgeable ex public prosecutor and human rights lawyer in charge of his brief and capable of holding the government to account with surgical precision. Or is that actually what you are afraid of?

And yes, one might argue he only has to wait for _"events dear boy events"_ - they are baked in and inexorably on their way.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John-H said:


> And yes, one might argue he only has to wait for "events dear boy events" - they are baked in and inexorably on their way.


Lol, hardly. About as likely as your half baked crowd funding idea 're the 
'Gina Miller and Boris Gate' that you contributed to as having any effect :lol:


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

> Seems an odd position to take - to offer leadership advice to a party you won't vote for or support. One may be given to think your advice was motivated to more likely remove support and votes.


Not at all, winning at politics is not a win if the other parties are so weak.

It's like a heavy weight boxing a 7 stone white collar boxer.

Or teams like Man City playing a Scottish team.

And why so many kids not taking exams are angry, because it's not a fair measurement compared to previous, future and even the same years.

I liked Lisa Nandy, people voted for Sir Keir Starma because they assumed he would win, right at the very time where weak rich middle aged white men, went out of fashion. And the hypocrisy he demonstrated kicking out Corbyn, but was happy to follow him for years before 

Jess Philips is a psycho feminist who laughs at male suicide, citing all men are rapists and there's too many men in the world. And let's face it far too emotional and common

Rebecca Bailey was a clone of Corbyn


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

leopard said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > And yes, one might argue he only has to wait for "events dear boy events" - they are baked in and inexorably on their way.
> ...


A worthy cause trying to clean up politics and worth a punt unlike the impossibility of your expensive hi-fi interconnects making an audible difference :roll: Quite a lot of the crowd funded action was successful anyway as are the cases taking the government to court over the PPE corruption scandal.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I forgot about Angela Rayner... where is she now?

And the 'Weird Sisters' do the Eagle ladies share 'everything'? Certainly the same hair clippers  or has Pretty Boy Starma sacked then too?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

With Andy Burnham simmering back to the potential top job in the Labour Party (needs to be an MP first surely) I would love to see him 'rise to the top' for only one reason... and that is to show his true colours.. taking the top pay, running up his expensices and forgetting 'the roots' which got him onto his soap box.. which will be a massive fall from grace... he is fine ranting at a journalist, but will fail with a bigger picture in mind...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, a week is a long time in politics so perhaps we won't have long to see what happens next in Johnston's fortunes.

On 22 February, in the aftermath of the High Court finding that Matt Hancock had broken the law by failing to publish PPE contracts, Boris Johnson told Parliament this:

_"the contracts are there on the record for everybody to see" and "all the details are on the record"_

But this wasn't true. A large number of contracts and their details have been unlawfully delayed in publican.

One example is this £23m contract which was not published until 8 March. That contract was awarded by the Department of Health to Bunzl which was a client of a lobbying firm owned by a former Conservative Party Chairman, at the same time as that former Conservative Party Chairman was advising the Department of Health on "sourcing".

Another is this £103m contract, awarded to Pharmaceuticals Direct and not published until 29 March. Pharmaceuticals Direct's named representative was Samir Jassal, a former Tory councillor who has had multiple meetings with the Prime Minister and other senior ministers, and has both donated money to and stood as an MP for the Conservative Party.

Indeed, several weeks after the Prime Minister misled Parliament it was still the case that not all of the contracts had been published. You can see this in the High Court's final order which identified a hundred unpublished contracts.

Three MPs wrote to the Cabinet Secretary on 19 March and you can read their letter here. It points out that:

_"the Prime Minister had falsely reassured MPs about the number of contracts that had been published"_

And asked him to _"investigate this as a breach of the Ministerial code."_

On Friday they received a remarkable response from the Cabinet Secretary. Which you can read here. It makes no real attempt to grapple with the facts set out above and which cannot be disputed. And it sidesteps the request to investigate whether the Ministerial Code has been breached by pointing out that it is not the Cabinet Secretary's responsibility to enforce the code (which, of course, is not what he was asked to do).

It is not a letter that ought to have been written by an impartial civil servant. You can read the MPs' further response to the Cabinet Secretary here.

A breach of the ministerial code is usually considered a resigning matter as explained here.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John-H said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


No it wasn't worthy at all and why bring up an old thread as a retort to hide an embarrassing fubar. You are charmingly ignorant on both accounts but let's not digress.

The crowd funding was certainly not successful as far as Boris and Gina Miller were concerned in which you contributed to and in the process you let everyone know on here in your usual self congratulatory oleaginous way.
Rinse and repeat.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John-H said:


> Well, a week is a long time in politics so perhaps we won't have long to see what happens next in Johnston's fortunes.
> 
> On 22 February, in the aftermath of the High Court finding that Matt Hancock had broken the law by failing to publish PPE contracts, Boris Johnson told Parliament this:
> 
> ...


Wishful thinking from a Guardian reader :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

leopard said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Touché. And in both respects you are incorrect. The Article 50 crowd funded case with Gina Miller was won as was the prorogation of Parliament case in the Supreme Court against Boris Johnson as were the cases in the Scottish court of Session leading to the ECJ decision, as are now the cases being brought by the Good Law project over PPE. Not all crowd funded cases are won such as the malfeasance case for lying brought by Johnson v. Marcus J Ball, but the blanket statements that you make are incorrect. You should get your facts straight - and your leads :lol:



leopard said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Well, a week is a long time in politics so perhaps we won't have long to see what happens next in Johnston's fortunes.
> ...


Well seeing as the Prime Minister is a law to himself in this respect you might have a point. Although anyone who thinks that's a good thing supports a corrupt state of affairs.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

So you are calling most of the Hartlepool residents supporters of a corrupt state? If Labour use that in their next General Election debates... no one will vote for them at all...

This is just so embarrassing for the Labour Party...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm loving all these muppets who don't live in Hartlepool and have had to live with the muppet Labour council we have for the last 15/20 years passing judgement on the people of Hartlepool


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John-H said:


> Touché. And in both respects you are incorrect. The Article 50 crowd funded case with Gina Miller was won as was the prorogation of Parliament case in the Supreme Court against Boris Johnson as were the cases in the Scottish court of Session leading to the ECJ decision, as are now the cases being brought by the Good Law project over PPE. Not all crowd funded cases are won such as the malfeasance case for lying brought by Johnson v. Marcus J Ball, but the blanket statements that you make are incorrect. You should get your facts straight - and your leads :lol:


No,No and no.
Not interested in PPE as that isn't the contention faced here but that won't affect him either. You can vainly live in hope Mr.H in your dream factory but he's still here and is doing better than ever. The recent polls are proof.

Demonstrate to the forum otherwise..


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I'm loving all these muppets who don't live in Hartlepool and have had to live with the muppet Labour council we have for the last 15/20 years passing judgement on the people of Hartlepool


To be fair Andy, living in Hartlepool would just be too much to bear.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Give over... Hartlepool is the #lynchpin of #domestic business thriving.

See this below....

I would like to see the difference between £5 and £60?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

StuartDB said:


> So you are calling most of the Hartlepool residents supporters of a corrupt state? If Labour use that in their next General Election debates... no one will vote for them at all...
> 
> This is just so embarrassing for the Labour Party...


That's a misinterpretation. I was talking about policing of the ministerial code. The Prime Minister has that responsibility if you read the links I posted. If someone thinks it's a good idea for the Prime Minister to judge, police and pardon himself for breaking the code to cover up corruption then I think that would be condoning corruption clearly. I don't see how it could be interpreted any other way. There's no suggestion by me, however, that that's what the people of Hartlepool support.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Nobody thinks Boris is above the law. Bad losers who believe what they think is right,are just trying to cut him down, not understanding that currently more people disagree with them. Everyone is allowed to vote for what is right for them - not what is right for other people.

I think people must realise that the more the left tell people what they should think and do, the more people vote against it.

Brexit - for a lot more voters because people were told they don't understand what it is and must vote against it.

Tory Dec 2018 - Everyone was told they must not vote for Boris otherwise we won't have any medicine or food..

It's going to get to the point where he is filmed having a drink bought for him, then accused of corruption. Just sad losers who spend all day twitching curtains with tin foil hats...

So your original point was aimed at MPs voting, not the public? So most of the Labour MPs for voting for the general election?


----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

StuartDB said:


> I think people must realise that the more the left tell people what they should think and do, the more people vote against it.
> 
> Brexit - for a lot more voters because people were told they don't understand what it is and must vote against it.


The first statement is equally true for the right&#8230;..recent results in Wales and Scotland would suggest this is the case.

Second statement&#8230;..I suspect many of those who voted for it were equally lacking in understanding as all in both sides were quite selective and not necessarily 'honest' about the pros and cons that they pushed eg umpteen millions for the NHS.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I understand but £14B was given to the NHS 3 years before the actual Brexit Transition and a year after the Brexit vote went through. Obviously, that was probably planned 5 years before.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't think there's any doubt the NHS are underfunded. Johnson's statements about more nurses and restoring the bursary are rubbish because the old bursary covered their expenses which the new arrangement doesn't and the idea of "more" nurses actually means restoring some of those they cut whilst they've been in charge.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Nurses Education and through a dodgy transition and back to where it was again over the last 6 years. My daughter wanted to be a nurse, when the only route was via a university degree instead of HCA + student nurse in the job training. But that was at the same time they changed the financing and repayments.. so whilst students studying English, got fees paid needing to repay using the new model they also were entitled to loans to pay living expenses. Nurses still didn't have to pay fees for learning, but because of this everything else was means tested meaning any entire household income >30k meant the family parents and siblings were expected to pay a percentage for their child. They have returned back to the HCA model now. I expect the degree route gives the nurse a better route through their career.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

The electorate had it's first opportunity to respond to this


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

By re-electing the Labour Mayor in Bristol where the statue was toppled:










https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/bris ... 392189.amp


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Hopefully Boris & Co can use there new found popularity to reform the bias BBC and other institutions that have been taken over by the woke left. Their unrepresentative views, policies and indocrination in schools have not been changed. The biggest problem with Boris is that he has swallowed the climate change cool aid and wants a legacy from Glasgow.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Iceblue said:


> Hopefully Boris & Co can use there new found popularity to reform the bias BBC and other institutions that have been taken over by the woke left. Their unrepresentative views, policies and indocrination in schools have not been changed. The biggest problem with Boris is that he has swallowed the climate change cool aid and wants a legacy from Glasgow.


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully Boris & Co can use there new found popularity to reform the bias BBC and other institutions that have been taken over by the woke left. Their unrepresentative views, policies and indocrination in schools have not been changed. The biggest problem with Boris is that he has swallowed the climate change cool aid and wants a legacy from Glasgow.
> ...


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

How does Labour Party UK manage to swallow their cottage pie / pie and chips / deep fried batter = pride where the only kryptonite against Boris Johnson is "Domonic Cummings" in surprised he's not broken some form of NDA.

I suspect we will see a "double suicide" in the next few days... Martin Bashir and Dom.

Martin Bashir as he knows about MJ fabrication and Jimmy Savile BBC cover-up

Lol... whilst fact checking that Bashir was the twit that ruined Uri-Geller and MJ... there's a whole group of MJ fans.. wanting proof....


----------

